# Is there a way to uncap yourself?



## <<Onafets>> (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey guys,
I got capped for going over 16GB...again...

Is there a way to uncap my computer without getting caught by ISP? 

ME><ISP


----------



## Studabaker (Apr 16, 2009)

Yeah, steal your neighbor's internet.


----------



## <<Onafets>> (Apr 16, 2009)

Studabaker said:


> Yeah, steal your neighbor's internet.



Cool...TELL ME HOW!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mussels (Apr 16, 2009)

go into their house while they arent home, and run a cable out their window to your place.


----------



## JATownes (Apr 16, 2009)

Mussels said:


> go into their house while they arent home, and run a cable out their window to your place.



  Back in the day my neighbor and I didi this for cable.  SHHHH>>>Don't tell anyone


----------



## Melvis (Apr 16, 2009)

What provider are you with?


----------



## {JNT}Raptor (Apr 16, 2009)

<<Onafets>> said:


> Is there a way to uncap my computer without getting caught by ISP?



Yes....but should you do it?....NO.......I had a friend...(really) that used some whacked chip he got somewhere to uncap his cable modem...I warned him not to...but he wouldn't listen......2 days later they were at his house with the cops.......it's theft...and you will be treated as such....cost my bud 5 grand in fines and fee's to stay out of jail.

Think about it....then forget about it.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 16, 2009)

He's just some kid who's got his parents internet connection shaped.

Lets leave this topic to die, before people start suggesting illegal things.

<<Onafets>>: You want to get uncapped, wait til the next month starts, pay more, or get a better ISP.


----------

